# Grand Canyon River outfitters



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

For all those needs I recommend Moenkopi Riverworks. The company is very personal and informative. Also versatile to the needs of your individual trip. The man in charge is Brady, and he is your best friend if you're headed to the Grand.

http://www.moenkopiriverworks.com/index.php


----------



## farmer_juan (Mar 31, 2008)

+1 for Brady at Moenkopi. So much good food I gained weight on the trip.


----------



## fishpyro (Aug 26, 2009)

another + for Moenkopi. They were the only ones willing to help us out of a tight fix 2 weeks before our grand trip. They get a thumbs up in my book!


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

agunnoe said:


> I just landed a permit for the Grand Canyon launcing May 30th...


 That was my first choice... Congrats.


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

We went with PRO (Professional River Outfitters). They were extremely helpful in working with us and our unique situation. I would definatly recomend them. Small personal interactive feeling and the boats in their boatroom looked awsome.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

we used canyon reo. they were extremely flexible and were very accommodating with constant changes to our equipment and food and shuttle packages due to all the people who said that they could go and then backed out at the last minute. they were great because they let us do a piecemeal thing with some of our own rafts and equipment and some of their equipment. the food was excellent, nobody ever went hungry, and we had tons of ice for drinks even on the last nights of a 21 day trip in september with temperatures around 100 during the days.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Moenkopi is awesome.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Another vote for Brady and Moe. 

And a big no for PRO. They were extremely unhelpful in (not)working with me. A simple task too.


----------



## robks (Jan 27, 2009)

moe.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ceiba Adventures was awesome for me and several other crews on the river this year. They were also the only ones willing to work with our coolers, dryboxes and rocket boxes rather than their own. For my crew, running our own gear, it worked out great. We went to their facility with our boats and transfered the food into our containers in a few hours.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

I've used REO and Pro multiple times Moenkopi once. Moenkopi had them beat hands down. I've never had one get it perfect but Moe had the least issues and they were all minor. 
Have fun and good luck. You're cutting kind of close.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Used Moenkopi in '08, they were great overall, and for us they were the least expensive. I would use them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## maureen (Jul 22, 2008)

Just finished a 21 day trip with Moenkopi outfitting 6 16 footers, gear, more food than we could eat in 40 days. This is our second time using them and if I should be so lucky to have third time, it will be my third time using them.


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

Just give Brady a call at MOE. You'll understand why everybody likes him.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

agunnoe said:


> Howdy ya'll,
> I just landed a permit for the Grand Canyon launcing May 30th and I wanted to see what ya'll recommendations were for outfitters. The only outfitter I have talked with is Canyon REO and they seem to be pretty reasonable, but I wanted to see what the mtn buzz community had to say about outfitters.
> 
> We're basically looking for rafts/rigs, food, and shuttle service...
> ...


Greetings. I have used Canyon REO and they were great. I used to work on the Kern River with the owner, Donnie Dove, and I can attest to his character (and boating skills). Bruce Kime, Glenwood Springs, CO


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

I second PRO. We used them in 2009. They were the ONLY company that would outfit us with less than a week's warning before our launch(short list). Everything was great and everyone was very friendly. Their gear was also top notch along with the meals, even a bunch of drunken idiots could make them taste great. Their wherehouse, vehicles, gear and employees were all very high quality. I was wondering what kind of negative experience anyone has had with them? The only negative I found is that they won't sell any used gear(I was dying to get one of their sweet ass frames)!


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

I used REO cause of price. Their shit was old but effective.

I ran into a group that rented from CANON Outfitters, comparable price to REO, guys is out of Page, AZ, and the gear looked as tight as PRO. I was kinda pissed I did not call them (his page did not load just now, hope he is still around).


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Brady is great and Moenkopi did a good job on our food last month. 

That said, they gave me a filthy, leaky boat with a bunch of really bad straps, loose oar locks, etc. It looked like they never checked it in. They also forgot one of my beaver boards, a kickbar, and the type of oars I requested. Several straps broke on me -one making me swim on a cold morning. I had to replace several straps with my own or they never would have held the boxes and cooler if I had flipped. If I hadn't brought a bucket of my own straps I would have been tying trucker's hitches every morning. 

The 18' Avon they rented me was sweet, but they hadn't properly patched one of the tubes and I had to pump it every morning.

I asked some people with Canyon REO how their straps were and they told me they had all new straps and really well maintained equipment. For $800-$1000 this should be the industry standard. 

Hopefully we never pay for a food pack again (our $8000 paid for a well packed $1000 worth of food.), but they did a good job and the meals were pretty easy to prepare with the included menu. 

I might call Brady next time we rent a boat. He is a cool guy and the Avon Superpro is definitely my boat of choice for the Grand. I will ask him for new straps and double-check the equipment before we leave Flagstaff. 

Finally, the parking Moenkopi offers is in a muddy field by Brady's house, not the fenced-in, secure lot some of the other outfitters offer.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW, we had 11 guys, 5 girls and did just fine paying for 15 people - still had leftovers each night. I would suggest paying for 14 if you have an evenly split group of 16 people.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Randaddys post reminded me of the one negative,but small,complaint about Bradys gear....the straps. Mine too sucked. I hate it when the end of the strap is soo frayed that it won't go through the buckle. Drives me crazy. Luckily we didn't really have to do much tying down everyday. No complaints about anything else though,the boat(18ft maravia) and everything else was in great shape,and I literally didn't have to put any (additional)air in it except for at Lee's ferry. I would def use Moe again b/c he went out of his way for me.....Although I own my own 18ft avon superpro now and don't need a rental. Fix your shitty straps,brady!!

Can't comment on his food,we did that on our own. And used Ceiba for storage and shuttle.


----------



## bonzola (Apr 13, 2005)

We used PRO this past fall. Apparently they were having some sort of staff meeting when we arrived. They acted pissed that we were even there! They were literally unpersonable the whole time. Because they were rushing us, they forgot some of our equipment. We didnt notice until we were on the river. They did give us a refund, but WTF? Seems like this old, historic company has lost focus on the simpliest of things. Never with PRO again.


----------



## jrinjun (May 27, 2008)

Brady at Moe.


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Brady at Moenkopi will get all my future business and my recommendations to friends. I've been down with REO junk, and then with Moenkopi, and will always choose the excellent customer service and equipment at Moenkopi.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I should've just prefaced my original review w/ Moe by saying that I was originally booked with PRO. And since we were doing our own food,I physically needed the cooler (from the rental) to pack and freeze. But apparently shipping it to me was out of the question. She didn't even give me a reason. 

I emailed brady,he said 'no problem.' Canceled with PRO. Lived happily ever after.


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

I've used Moenkopi many times and they're great as long as you call ahead several months to be sure you lock it in. Brady has lots of beta too for the canyon and southwest rivers. On shorter notice I've used PRO and they're also good. 
Just be sure to check everything before you head out.


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

I have used Ceiba twice, the last time I asked a lot from them, I set up most of the trip from Costa Rica and we used a ton of our own coolers and rocket boxes, they were more then willing to help out. The next trip I go on will definitely be through Ceiba again.


----------



## surfnh (Mar 22, 2011)

Everyone on our trip couldn't say enough good things about Ceiba. They were all more than accomodating to our needs. We rented tons of gear, 2 boats and food. The gear was bomber and the food exceded our expectations. Huge streaks, chops and fillets from local butcher and organic veggies and coffee.


----------



## alex (Mar 29, 2005)

rented from PRO several times in past 10 yrs, never had any problems, great gear.

the first time, we were already booked with REO. showed up to the yard to get our boat and...it was not ready. paid in advance, booked months in advance, yard was a mess, no boat available, gear was beaten up and leaky, couldn't give us a boat until late in the afternoon before our launch day. Left the yard, drove over to PRO, who found us a great 18' and excellent gear on zero notice. Zero complaints.


----------

